# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Azureus

## TAPDart91

Can you mix a fine spot Azureus with a regular or is that tech. Crossing ??

----------


## Daniel

Arent "fine spots" just a captive morph? Or is it a natural accuring locality? If its just a morph than I don't see why you can't keep them or breed them together.

----------


## TAPDart91

Not sure that sounds plausable im new to the dart frog side of reptile and amphibian keeping

----------


## TAPDart91

I was wondering that myself but if it was a regional. Morph i didnt know if it was considered a cross or not

----------


## TAPDart91

Maybe google can tell me . Only reason. Im wondering. Is because im trying to get some additional azureus and wanted to aquier something a little different but yet the same .

----------


## TAPDart91

Yeah I think fine spot it a trate from selective breeding... Anyone care to chime in?

----------


## Amy

I have no idea, hopefully a dart fan will chime in soon.  I think everyone is recovering from the holiday weekend.  Weekends are always slow around here, holiday weekends are even more so!

----------


## bill

Fine spot azureus were created using line breeding, or as we humans would call it, inbreeding. And heavily. It tend to create a much weaker bloodline. If you are just keeping them to keep them, then it's fine. But if you are intending to breed and sell the offspring off, you have a few issues. If I read another thread properly, you got your azureus at designer dart frogs, which makes it highly possible that they are hybrids and may not even be fertile. Second is the fact that mixing a possible hybrid with a weakened bloodline could potentially have developmental problems. Then there's the moral issue of full disclosure. You should disclose that the offspring are of possible hybrid and line bred parents, which may or may not help your efforts of resale. Most likely, it would hinder any potential sales. 

But like I stated before, they can be kept together in an enclosure with no issues.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TAPDart91

Ok so after reading that . I am no longer considering getting any. I didnt know it was inbreeding if anything i was think selective. Thank you for you insights it has helped

----------


## tazman

Azureus were imported into the United States by two individuals Nabors and Watley. The Nabors line were the regular spotted frogs and the Watey line were  finer spotted frogs. The different lines have been in the country for several decades. The two lines are from the same area in Suriname they are found in only one forest area isolated by large areas of prairie. Some have bred to maintain the separate lines of frogs Joshsfrogs.com carries the Watley line of frogs.
So, in answer to our question, yes you can cross a fine spot Azureus with a regular spot. Some have bred for special traits such as no spot and fine spot by inbreeding which you want to avoid but crossing with a known separate line of Azureus would help strengthen the genetics of your frogs. Also any breeding pair of Azureus can produce fine spot offspring they are just not as common as the regular spot fogs.

----------

